# Repair broken screw posts in a body



## pdhaggerty (Nov 6, 2019)

Repair broken screw posts in a body.

The posts in the body are broken from screwing in too tight or failure in the plastic. The two back posts came off the inside of the body. Looking for suggestions. The body is an O SDMAC-90 MTH Orange/Red United Way.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have repaired screw posts on my American Flyer. I used JB Weld. Build posts back up,
let it all set up at least 24 hours and redrill screw holes. Make sure drill is really straight up and down. Just snug the screws up. JB Weld.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've seen one or two threads here where people placed a plastic drinking straw (trimmed to length) over the remnants of the post and filled it with JB Weld.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use brass tubing cut to length and jammed over the remaining stub. I fill it with JB-Weld, and also sometimes brace the tubing outside with JB-Weld. Drill a pilot hole for the screw and you have a permanent post. I've never had one of my fixes come apart. I have tried plastic straws, but I like the strength of the brass tubing.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

These are some great ideas! I just have to remember them for when it happens to me.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I use brass tubing cut to length and jammed over the remaining stub. I fill it with JB-Weld, and also sometimes brace the tubing outside with JB-Weld. Drill a pilot hole for the screw and you have a permanent post. I've never had one of my fixes come apart. I have tried plastic straws, but I like the strength of the brass tubing.


That's a great idea, John!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I go with straws. Cut, they hug the shell. It takes a little patience to fill them and account for some settling. Using brass is interesting. I use brass to repair shells with bad draw plates.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I fill the brass as well, and I suspect they behave much like straws. I just figured that the brass outer shell made the whole post stronger.


----------

